# Cooler to leanpost rack pics



## Breeze Fabricators

Did a little cleanup and t top for a customer. If you think your gitting the same quality at other fab shops check out thier's and then our's!!!




































:whistling:


----------



## tailfisher

good way to sell yourself by putting other people down


----------



## FLbeachbum

He didn't mention any names. Nothing wrong with showing someone else's inferior work as compared to yours.


----------



## tailfisher

He didnt mention any names but he was trying to project the image that he is superior to the others. Top pic was probably built by someone that doesnt have the equipment to bend the pipe and had to resort to what he had. He does some really nice work but so do a few of the others.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Ooppps!*

Did you make it tailfish? If so I'm sorry. The intent of the post was to prove the point that the warm and fuzzy feel of what is perceived as a good price is often overwhelmed by the sting of knowing what you could have had at an equal to or lesser charge. Also the knowledge of knowing what finish, hinges,mounting pads, or rod holders ect. to use is learned through thirty years experiance. We designed and built this from scratch. This is an improvement from some of the same thing we built earlier. Every time we build a project it is further refined for look, use and longevity. I am proud of what we create and enjoy the constructive coments that come from the gallery of readers. You have taught me to be a little more humble through your comments and I thank you. I will not state our quality in such a brash manner next time. Tim Scallan


----------



## sureicanfish

it does look very nice, i would almost kill to have a bender to make those and other bends. thats aluminum correct? all tig welds?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Getting bent!*

Yes it is all anodized virgin melt aluminum and we use some old school miller 250's to weld. Everyone here thinks they leave a much smoother weld than the new DC machines. I think so too. When I first started in 1988 we used an Airco squarewave machine. The miller syncrowave machines are the SH#%T. I have bought these one at a time from individules and on ebay. It does take time to aquire the "cool tools" with plastic tooling and trick dies. The point is I earned every dollar to buy these and have trained most people in this town the craft. We are still the inovators not as much by me but through my young employees and sons. I am proud of what we as a company can design and build and sometimes can't help but exclaim it. Thanks, Tim


----------



## ul412al

Given the choice of the two, I would rather have Tim's. Nice job and please keep posting your art for us to enjoy.


----------



## super satin

talk about tootin your own horn! seen other tower shops in town do just as good,if not better. looks like an old leaning post from A.A.P. to me.:notworthy:


----------



## Biller48

Keep the pics comming guys, i still get a chuby looking at my 235 WA with the tower and nest Tim and the boys put on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

How much would a leaning post like that run?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Post*

Do you already have a "flip-flop" cooler seat?


----------



## H2OMARK

Biller48 said:


> i still get a chuby looking at my 235 WA with the tower and nest Tim and the boys put on it.:thumbsup:


That's funny Biller, thanks for the humor.:thumbup: But in all seriousness, I've never met Tim but have seen some of his work and it is nothing short of top notch. Last I knew, there was nothing at all wrong with promoting your wares on this site. Keep up the good work Breeze Fabricators. I'm hoping to put a T-Top on my Century Bay boat this winter and you can bet that they will be the ones doing it.


----------



## boatnbob

Tim,

Even though I haven't personally met you, I would rate your work as top notch. I understand the before and after pic's. I appreciate beautiful work. You have it down. The other fabricators are welcome to post on this forum as well. 

I just spent many personal hours fab'n my own leaning rail for the bow of my CS for gigging. It took way more time than I figured it would. Bending the rail even with a bud's bender was way more difficult. I am pretty particular and understanding the gain and radius of a bend is an art. I see your work often in the Polyensian Isles at your dock frequently. You have done some amazing things with your designs and work. 

Keep up the good work and provide a link to more pic's of your work. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## LuckyLady

*Tim and Crew*

Tim and his crew ROCK!! He SHOULD be proud of their outstanding work. Yes, I have had Tim do some work on my Key West and was very satisfied!!


----------



## FishRman

Tim A++++ all the way but i would like to see some pics of the T-tops too )


----------

